# Suche Hersteller von PLC mit DISPLAY...



## repök (22 Juni 2008)

So da es nun endlich soweit ist, dass wir uns von Elrest trennen, möchte ich mal nachfragen, wer erfahrung mit SPS inklusive Display hat.

Die sollten in etwa aussehen wie der FRED P305 von Elrest. 
Ich habe schonmal einwenig gegoogelt, wollte aber auch von euch eine meinung haben.
Allen den ich mal elrest empfohlen haben, es tut mir leid, ich kann den P305 nicht empfehlen.

mfg
Thomas


----------



## gravieren (22 Juni 2008)

Kann ich dich jetzt verklagen   




Spassbeiseite, was gefällt dir daran NICHT.

Wir sind am testen vom P303/CS/CAN  .

Gib mir doch mal Info darüber.

Momentanes Manko, KEIN Vollbild im IE bei der VISU.


----------



## Ralle (22 Juni 2008)

Sieh mal hier, allerdings hab ich die noch nie in der Hand gehabt:

http://www.pro-4-pro.com/de/MSR/Company-13814/p4p0606-Das_Gra-29155509.html


----------



## repök (22 Juni 2008)

Wir rüsten (hatten bis jetzt) seit mitte 2004 Kleinserien mit dem P305 aus.
Auf dem ersten stand noch Prototyp drauf . So habe ich die ganze Entwicklung miterlebt. Irgendwann letztes Jahr gabs dann eine Umstellung der Hardware.  Plötzlich  konnte der P305 nicht mehr "Wortweise" auf ungerade Adressen zugreifen (Also %IW5 geht nicht). Folge war, einen Baustein basteln mit EA-Scan. Zudem konnten die Geräte mit altem Hardwarestand nicht mit der neue Elasoft progrmmiert werden. Oder sollten nicht programmiert werden. Als folge daraus baute Elrest in Elasoft eine Versionsumschaltung ein. Alles mehr als  Ärgerlich, aber man kann noch  damit arbeiten.
Als dann die neue ELASoft rauskam, und der neue FW-Stand 1.72 hatte ich gedacht, super jetzt wirds wohl gehen. Aber der Wahnsinn ging weiter wie zuvor.
Die Verfügbarkeit lässt mehr als zu wünschen überig. Ein Beispiel: 4  P305 mit PB-Anschaltung bestellt- 3 funktionieren einwandfrei, beim 4 funktioniert die PB-Anschaltung nicht. Dann die P305 selber, mal einwandfrei, mal dauert die Reaktion der VISU extrem lange, ich meine eine Eingabe machen und mehrere sek auf das beep warten ist nicht vertretbar. Wo doch auf allen das gleiche Prog läuft.

Ich meine Schiefgehen kann immer mal was, aber wenns zur Tagesordnung wird, dann muss man anders reagieren!
Zum guten schluss rief mich vor 4 Wochen der Support an, wie man denn auf den P305 zugreifen kann, wenn in der VISU nur noch Kauderwelsch steht. Also ich habe von Elrest gründlich die Nase voll!

mfg
Thomas


----------



## zotos (22 Juni 2008)

Habe ich selbst auch noch nicht getestet:
http://www.moeller.net/de/products_solutions/motor_applications/control/easy_hmi_mfd4/index.jsp

Hat auch "nur" Canbus


----------



## Woldo (22 Juni 2008)

Berthel hat auch recht günstige Steuerungen, können mit Step7 programmiert werden.
http://berthel-gmbh.com/produkte.php?catid=84&subcatid=85


----------



## Kieler (22 Juni 2008)

*Step7 programmierbar*

Habe ich selbst auch noch nicht getestet, macht aber auf mich einen vernünftigen Eindruck :

http://www.berthel-online.de/produkte.php?catid=76&subcatid=78&lang=de 


Kieler


----------



## Oberchefe (22 Juni 2008)

Epis schon mal angeschaut?

https://www.epis-automation.com/de/emd-t325.html


----------



## hlinge (23 Juni 2008)

*SPS mit Display*

Auf unserer Homepage ww.berthel-online.de sind verschiedene Varianten von SPS mit Display zu finden.

Für weitere Infos oder auch eine Teststellungsanforderung stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Berthel GmbH
Holger Linge
Leiter Vertrieb und Marketing


----------



## Maxl (23 Juni 2008)

repök schrieb:


> So da es nun endlich soweit ist, dass wir uns von Elrest trennen, möchte ich mal nachfragen, wer erfahrung mit SPS inklusive Display hat.
> Die sollten in etwa aussehen wie der FRED P305 von Elrest.
> Ich habe schonmal einwenig gegoogelt, wollte aber auch von euch eine meinung haben.
> Allen den ich mal elrest empfohlen haben, es tut mir leid, ich kann den P305 nicht empfehlen.


An der Stelle wäre interessant, was Du mit dem Ding umsetzen möchtest! Was grauchst Du? Nur SPS und Visu & ein paar IOs? Oder baruchst Du Motion Control? Brauchst Du unbedingt Profibus-DP oder ist auch ein anderer Feldbus möglich?

Grundsätzlich kann ich Dir an dieser Stelle 2 Produkte empfehlen.

1. Pro-Face AGP3000/LT3000-Serie
Mit den reinen Panels hab ich gute Erfahrung gemacht, bei der PLC sollte man auch nicht allzuviel falsch machen können . Gibts in allen möglichen Varianten (mit/ohne EAs onboard, mit/ohne Feldbus) Soweit mir bekannt ist gibts auch eine Ausführung mit CANopen Master.
www.pro-face.de
z.B. http://www.pro-face.de/AGP/LT3201_Information.html
Japanische Firma, Europa-Zentrale (und Software-Entwicklung für Europa) sitzt in Solingen.

2. B&R PP400 Serie oder PP45
PP400 ist eher ein Gerät der gehobenen Leistungsklasse, PP45 eher was kleineres. Hier werden auch MotionControl, Can usw. unterstützt. Die Anbidnung von IOs kann per Can, Profibus-DP, Powerlink usw. usw. erfolgen - auch Modbus-TCP ist möglich.
www.br-automation.com
z.B. PP45 (Can optional) http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_95615_DEU_HTML.htm
oder PP420 (2 Slots, noch keine Feldbuskarte) http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_102973_DEU_HTML.htm
Ist eine österreichische Firma mit dichtem Vertriebsnetz in Deutschland


mfg Maxl


----------



## repök (23 Juni 2008)

Feldbus: CanOpen, PB, ..... also zweitrangig.
Es sollte halt 5,7" haben und SPS onboard, und möglichst viele Schnittstellen.


----------



## Maxl (23 Juni 2008)

repök schrieb:


> Feldbus: CanOpen, PB, ..... also zweitrangig.


Also Feldbus zur Inbindung von IOs? Oder Antrieben? Bitte ein wenig mehr Details! (welche IOs? Beckhoff, Wago? welche Antriebe? SEW, Lenze? welche besonderen Baugruppen?)


> Es sollte halt 5,7" haben und SPS onboard, und möglichst viele Schnittstellen.


wie darf ich das verstehen?
möglichst viele Online-Schnittstellen? möglichst viele Prozess-Schnittstellen? 

Also die Pro-Face Dinger haben zumeist (also die AGP) FlexNet drauf - ist ein proprietärer Feldbus (ich schätze mal aufsetzend auf Can) zum Anbinden der Pro-Face eigenen IOs. Lt. einem der letzten Newsletter wird bei bestimmten Geräten auch CanOpen unterstützt.
Von vornherein ist Ethernet und RS232 drauf, einige Geräte haben auch MPI drauf. Ethernet lässt sich zur Kommunikation mit anderen Pro-Face Geräten nutzen, die RS232-Schnittstelle lässt sich frei nutzen.

Beim B&R PP45 ist nur X2X-Link onboard (ein IO-Bus, der nur von den B&R X20 und X67-Modulen unterstützt wird), Can (welcher sich auch als CanOpen nutzen lässt) kann nachgerüstet werden.
Das PP420 hat von vornherein keinen Feldbus drauf. Über die aPCI-Steckplätze lassen sich Feldbusse nachrüsten (Profibus Master/Slave, Can/CanOpen, Powerlink).
Beide Geräte unterstützen Modbus-TCP über die integrierte Ethernet-Schnittstelle. USB ist auch drauf (in erster Linie für Speichersticks).

mfg Maxl


----------



## eYe (23 Juni 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann ich Dir an dieser Stelle 2 Produkte empfehlen.
> 
> 1. Pro-Face AGP3000/LT3000-Serie
> Mit den reinen Panels hab ich gute Erfahrung gemacht, bei der PLC sollte man auch nicht allzuviel falsch machen können . Gibts in allen möglichen Varianten (mit/ohne EAs onboard, mit/ohne Feldbus) Soweit mir bekannt ist gibts auch eine Ausführung mit CANopen Master.
> ...



Wir nutzen seit einiger Zeit diese Komponenten, allerdings von der Firma Schneider Electric. Dort ist die kleinSPS als Twido bekannt ( http://www.schneider-electric.de/ecatalog-001003002002.htm) und die TP's laufen unter der Bezeichnung XBTGT ( http://www.schneider-electric.de/ecatalog-001002002001.htm )

Bisher keine Probleme mit den Dingern gehabt 

greetz, eYe


PS: VIPA plant auch ein Panel mit integrierter SPS (http://www.vipa.de/de/aktuelles/news-detail/period/1214209888///article/82/panel-inklusive-sps/)


----------



## Maxl (23 Juni 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Wir nutzen seit einiger Zeit diese Komponenten, allerdings von der Firma Schneider Electric. Dort ist die kleinSPS als Twido bekannt ( http://www.schneider-electric.de/ecatalog-001003002002.htm) und die TP's laufen unter der Bezeichnung XBTGT ( http://www.schneider-electric.de/ecatalog-001002002001.htm )


Pro-Face ist ja über Umwege eine Tocherfirma des Schneide-Electric Konzerns. Und dass Schneider nach und nach ihre eigene XBT-Serie aufgeben wird, haben mir Leute von Pro-Face interessanterweise schon Anfang 2003 gesagt.



> PS: VIPA plant auch ein Panel mit integrierter SPS (http://www.vipa.de/de/aktuelles/news-detail/period/1214209888///article/82/panel-inklusive-sps/)


gibts schon
http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/bedien-beobachtungsgeraete/touchcontrol/


----------



## eYe (23 Juni 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> gibts schon
> http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/bedien-beobachtungsgeraete/touchcontrol/



Das dachte ich auch, aber unser Mann bei VIPA sagte die sind noch ned verfügbar ?! Muss ich wohl nochmal nachhaken...

PS: Weißt du die RT der Vjieo Designer Software (Schneider) auch auf den Panels von Proface läuft? Also von dem was ich gesehen habe ist es ja genau die gleiche Software nur mit anderem Label, aber wahrscheinlich haben die Spezies wieder ein Bit verdreht damit man auch ja keine anderen Panels kauft...


----------



## Maxl (24 Juni 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> PS: Weißt du die RT der Vjieo Designer Software (Schneider) auch auf den Panels von Proface läuft? Also von dem was ich gesehen habe ist es ja genau die gleiche Software nur mit anderem Label, aber wahrscheinlich haben die Spezies wieder ein Bit verdreht damit man auch ja keine anderen Panels kauft...


Das weiß ich leider nicht - ich denke aber das lässt sich recht leicht beim Pro-Face Support in Solingen erfragen.
Abgesehen davon war das Entwicklungs-Tool von Pro-Face nie recht teuer (bei GP Pro waren es 390,- inkl. Online-Kabel) - wobei offiziell eigentlich nur das Online-Kabel gekauft wurde - die Software konnte man einzeln eigentlich gar nicht kaufen. Und bei Informationsveranstaltungen gabs die aktuelle Version immer mit auf der Seminar-CD.

mfg Maxl


----------



## trinitaucher (25 Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Schon mal bei Beckhoff nachgeschaut? z.B. dieses hier:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?industrial_pc/cp66xx.htm
Bei Beckhoff kannst du dir bei Panels fast alles selbst zusammenstellen.
Als SPS würde eine TwinCAT-PLC Runtime zum Einsatz kommen. Das Programmiertool für Visu und PLC ist quasi kostenlos, da die 30-Tage-Version ausreicht.


----------



## Ralf62 (5 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

die Fa. Lenze bietet seit der Hannover Messe Panels mit CoDeSys Soft-PLC an. Die Geräte haben Displays von 5,7" bis 10" und als Betriebsystem CE 5.0. 
Als Schnittstellen stehen CAN, Ethernet, USB und RS232 zur Verfügung.
Dazu kommt eine einfache Visualisierung (Runtimelizenz ist auf den Geräten im Preis enthalten).
Eine USV ist in den Geräten enthalten um alle Retainvariablen bei Spannungsausfall auf die Flash zu schreiben.
Einfach mal anschauen.

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Habakuck (15 Juli 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Pro-Face ist ja über Umwege eine Tocherfirma des Schneide-Electric Konzerns. Und dass Schneider nach und nach ihre eigene XBT-Serie aufgeben wird, haben mir Leute von Pro-Face interessanterweise schon Anfang 2003 gesagt.



Pro Face ict nicht nur auf Umwegen eine Tochter von =S= sondern direkt und zu 100%  Aber das =S= seine Magelisreihe aufgeben wird halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich sehe das eher Gegenteilig. Da passiert im Moment so einiges und die gesamte HMI Produktreihe wird kräftig gepusht.



eYe schrieb:


> PS: Weißt du die RT der Vjieo Designer Software (Schneider) auch auf den Panels von Proface läuft? Also von dem was ich gesehen habe ist es ja genau die gleiche Software nur mit anderem Label, aber wahrscheinlich haben die Spezies wieder ein Bit verdreht damit man auch ja keine anderen Panels kauft...



Meines Wissens sind die Geräte nur in sachen Hardware gleich. Es läuft auf beiden ein unterschiedliches Betriebssystem. Ob du mit der Pro Face Software eine Applikation auf ein Magelis laden kannst ist eine interessante Frage  Die Pro face Leute sagen übrigens auch schonbmal das der Vijeo Designer das bessere Tool ist. 


Zum Titel dieses Beitrages: Meines Wissens liefert Schneider im 3. oder 4. Quartal ebenfalls ein Display mit "Rucksack SPS" Es wird dann Hardwaremässig wie das Pro Face Gerät sein jedoch mit dem Vijeo Designer 5 programmiert.

Ich denke das Pro Face die Geräte immer 1-2 Jahre eher auf den Markt bringt und =S= dann irgendwann nachzieht.

MfG Habakuck


----------



## Türkensepp (29 Juli 2008)

repök schrieb:


> So da es nun endlich soweit ist, dass wir uns von Elrest trennen, möchte ich mal nachfragen, wer erfahrung mit SPS inklusive Display hat.
> 
> Die sollten in etwa aussehen wie der FRED P305 von Elrest.
> Ich habe schonmal einwenig gegoogelt, wollte aber auch von euch eine meinung haben.
> ...


 

Hi,

i can understand you. no good software. too less performance. 

try it with *berghof Dialog-Controller DC1005*. use it since over 15 month. good product. much power. many interfaces. full CoDeSys-support. see: berghof-automation.de

Greetz
Türkensepp


----------

